# Of Eluréd and Elurín



## Ithrynluin (Nov 23, 2003)

> _The Silmarillion: Of the Ruin of Doriath_
> The sons of Dior and Nimloth were Eluréd and Elurín;





> _The Silmarillion: Of the Ruin of Doriath_
> ...the cruel servants of Celegorm seized his young sons and left them to starve in the forest. Of this Maedhros indeed repented, and sought for them long in the woods of Doriath; but his search was unavailing, and of the fate of Eluréd and Elurín no tale tells.



This is the only glimpse we get of these two unfortunate children.

What do you think happened to them? Did they perish in the woods then and there? Were they found by someone and brought up, unaware of their ancestry?

And since no tale tells of their fate, why don't we make one up? There are no boundaries, let your imagination fly!


----------



## Snaga (Nov 23, 2003)

As for making up a tale, that has already been done. See here: RP36


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 23, 2003)

You missed a important note by Tolkien from _HoME 22: Unfunny Jokes (Yes, the title is a oxymoron!)_ 



> Eluréd became a super-nerd at a N.Y.C school and get bitten by a spider and turns into a over-zealous comic book hero, using his special powers to peek into his local high schools girls changing rooms and making obscene phone calls to any local Starbucks.


 _HoME 22: Unfunny Jokes (Yes, the title is a oxymoron!)_ 

Seriously, obtuse and tasteless jokes aside, I think they starved in the forest, since nothing was ever heard of them, even though Maedhros searched for them, and they would have been too young to fend for themselves. Either that or the superhero thing. 

On a side note in _Tale of Years_ (HoME 11) Tolkien states that they may have been succoured by birds and beasts (radioactive spiders?). Oddly in the _Problem of Ros_ we hear that they were slain by the sons of Fëanor.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 23, 2003)

> Tolkien states that they may have been succoured by birds and beasts



That is reminiscent of Rudyard Kipling's _The Jungle Book_ or Tarzan...

So we have Eluréd and Elurín A.K.A. Spiderman and Tarzan. Good going. 



> Oddly in the Problem of Ros we hear that they were slain by the sons of Fëanor.



I had completely forgotten about this remark. I think this is one of the most vile and horrendous acts in Middle-Earth ever, on par with some of the worst things Morgoth or Sauron committed. (Dis)agree?

And snaga, you didn't seriously expect us to plod through 24 pages of an RPG just to read a fragment of an Eluréd and Elurín story?  Just kidding of course, I'm looking forward to reading what you guys came up with.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 23, 2003)

> That is reminiscent of Rudyard Kipling's The Jungle Book or Tarzan...



I wonder if there were any kindly, gentle bears or austere, stringent panthers, as well as hypnotizing snakes with a fetish for monkey flesh (Or human wannabe monkeys) in the Forest of Neldoreth.


----------

